# Does anyone grow Paph Philippenense or gardineri ?



## NeoNJ (Sep 5, 2011)

I've always wanted a Paph. philippenense, but read that it requires alot of light for alot of hours each day to bloom ------and I can't find any information on Paph. gardineri at all .....

Has anyone grown these two Paphs ?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 5, 2011)

both can be grown under lights , on a windowsill (with good indirect light)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2011)

i grow several clones of philippensense. haven't bloomed either (got one in bloom recently) but the other seems to be a fairly easy grower.
do you know what i mean if i say multifloral light? it's usually higher light than Maudiae types. i think that's what they like but i'm not positive.
have you checked out the reading room at ladyslipper.com or poked around at slipperorchids.info?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 5, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i grow several clones of philippensense. haven't bloomed either (got one in bloom recently) but the other seems to be a fairly easy grower.
> do you know what i mean if i say multifloral light? it's usually higher light than Maudiae types. i think that's what they like but i'm not positive.
> have you checked out the reading room at ladyslipper.com or poked around at slipperorchids.info?



four feet from 400 watt, 7 feet from 1000 watt, directly underneath flourescents...gardineri is easier to grow and easier to bloom , philipinense seems to like limestone, i bloomed a var roebelinii under 400 watts so it can be done


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 5, 2011)

I have never bloomed philipinense, although I have gotten it to spike. One time it was broken by a squirrel, another time it froze when the window was open by a crack. I have always given it direct sun, both outdoors and in my window greenhouse. I have also tried under lights, but both spikes (on the same plant, separated by 15 years) were produced in full sun.


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2011)

I think both are very easy to grow and flower. Although the taxonomy debate rages on, you can find a lot of info on growing gardnerii under wilhelminea.

Both like a fair amount of light. Dot has a clone that has done well under somewhat lower light conditions, but all of mine have required Cattleya level light to bloom. Since philies are generally found at low elevations to sea level, they also like warm temps

Gardneri (or wilhelminea) likes a similar level of light, but prefers cooler temps (being found at much higher elevations inland PNG). Rose had a fantastic blooming of hers this year.

Both are from limestone based forest areas so lots of Ca with restricted K.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2011)

Rick said:


> I think both are very easy to grow and flower. Although the taxonomy debate rages on, you can find a lot of info on growing gardnerii under wilhelminea.
> 
> Both like a fair amount of light. Dot has a clone that has done well under somewhat lower light conditions, but all of mine have required Cattleya level light to bloom. Since philies are generally found at low elevations to sea level, they also like warm temps
> 
> ...



OMG, oke: how do you remember all of that???


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> OMG, oke: how do you remember all of that???




This is the best slipper site in the world, and its hard to forget the best plants that our friends are growing:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2011)

Both are easy, although now that I think of it the philippinense is album, I grow them on the sofa!


----------



## Pete (Sep 6, 2011)

i grow several varieties of each of the taxa you mentioned and have found them all to be easy growers and bloomers. they get medium bright light most the year with almost "bright" light in the spring, then back to mediumish the rest of the year.


----------



## emydura (Sep 6, 2011)

I have quite a few different clones of phillipinense and I have found them all to be easy to grow and flower. I currently have 4 of them in bud at the moment.

I have one gardneri which I have grown from a small seedling. It seems to be pretty easy to grow and flower as well.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 6, 2011)

Easy as all have mentioned, I find philippinense blooms after a cool down winter period then warm bright spring. Like clockwork.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2011)

Rick said:


> This is the best slipper site in the world, and its hard to forget the best plants that our friends are growing:wink:


Thanks Rick, so true!


Rick said:


> I think both are very easy to grow and flower. Although the taxonomy debate rages on, you can find a lot of info on growing gardnerii under wilhelminea.... Rose had a fantastic blooming of hers this year...


Thanks again Rick! I'm agreeing with the popular consensus here as far as culture goes. Actually when I got my gardineri it's tag read praestans var. gardineri, so yes the debate goes on! Should we throw roebelinii in with the philis too? I have 2 phili's - a regular & an album, the reg had it's first blooming on a small plant, bottomline they're all in the same area of the GH getting pretty much the same culture.




NYEric said:


> Both are easy, although now that I think of it the philippinense is album, I grow them on the sofa!


See how easy, Eric has a limestone sofa with plenty of Ca!:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> See how easy, Eric has a limestone sofa with plenty of Ca!:rollhappy:



Who needs to go to a jungle to live with orchids when you can go to Eric's and sleep on the couch.oke:oke:

Just make sure you eat your meals raw since he keeps orchids in the stove too.oke:


----------



## NeoNJ (Sep 6, 2011)

Am I missing something here ........?


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 6, 2011)

have you seen this thread of Eric's place?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9729


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Rick said:


> I think both are very easy to grow and flower. Although the taxonomy debate rages on, you can find a lot of info on growing gardnerii under wilhelminea.
> 
> Both like a fair amount of light. Dot has a clone that has done well under somewhat lower light conditions, but all of mine have required Cattleya level light to bloom. Since philies are generally found at low elevations to sea level, they also like warm temps
> 
> ...





Yoyo_Jo said:


> OMG, oke: how do you remember all of that???


I agree -- very impressive!

My plant seems to bloom at least 2x a year, and is grown in moderate light. However, I have another plant that is supposed to be an album that I can't seem to get to bloom no matter what kind of light it's in.


----------

